# Youth Gun Season question



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I know a lot of question get brought up this time of year so I figured why not get it started lol.
So a youth gun hunter must be accompanied by a non hunting adult during youth gun season (I get that). What if a youth is hunting with a bow during youth gun season? He can hunt on his own right?


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

I believe if the youth is under 16 must be within proximity of an non hunting adult 18 or over.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Checked the regs book, and didn't see an answer to your specific question, just these generalities;

All deer hunting implements that are legal during the regular deer gun season are permitted.

Youth hunters, regardless of age, must be accompanied at all times by a non-hunting adult, 18 years or older, when hunting during this season.

My advice would be to call your county GP or a district office and ask them.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...ts/hunting-trapping-regulations/youth-hunting
This may help.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks - here is my answer. Youth hunters, regardless of age, must be accompanied at all times by a nonhunting adult, 18 years or older, when hunting during this season.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Can you legally hunt with a bow during gun season? I don't think you can you better check to be sure.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Eliminator said:


> Can you legally hunt with a bow during gun season? I don't think you can you better check to be sure.


Yes you can, just have to be wearing the orange requirements


----------

